
Amazon Lightsail Support for Windows VPS - jeffbarr
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/amazon-lightsail-update-launch-and-manage-windows-virtual-private-servers/
======
techdragon
Generally I'm a pretty big AWS fan, their work has made my life as a developer
much easier. Arguably too easy, I find myself thinking "but then I wouldn't
have RDS" far too much lately.

But Lightsail annoys me. It's an implicit admission they are more expensive
and complex than they need to be. It's most annoying with regards to their
exorbitant network IO costs. For $15 I get how much network IO? Wait $15
wouldn't by me half of that on regular EC2, can I just move everything over to
this, nope.

I shouldn't need a spreadsheet to work out if its cheaper to get a VPC
interconnect via a third party at a flat rate $/MB/second to bridge my traffic
to a second cloud where my network ingres/egress is as much as HALF the cost
of AWS.

